# wood filler/wood putty



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

Welcome to Beesource!


Odds are that 'wood putty' is OK to use, but you didn't specify what kind so its difficult to say for sure.

What I use is a mixture of Titebond II glue (which I'm using anyway to glue woodenware) and free sawdust (which I have _plenty _of).

I usually just brush a generous amount of glue into the dent/crack/defect, then press in sawdust on top with my fingers. If you are ambitious you could try _slightly _diluting the glue with water and mixing a paste, but then you have to clean the container & putty knife (or use a disposable one).

Did I mention that I'm _cheap_? :shhhh:

On a similar subject, Titebond can be used as a sealer for exposed endgrain wood edges. At about $17 per gallon TBII is cheaper than many paints, and sticks/seals better than paint anyway. You can still paint over TB for appearance.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

Radar... rainperimeter... I do the same thing. I use Titebond 111 glue and the fine saw dust from the box joint saw. Sanding dust also works well. If it is a big hole, use the course saw dust from a planer or table saw.

cchoganjr


----------



## rainperimeter (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

Thanks! I just know that a lot of these wood filler products tend to be high in the chemical count so naturally I would only consider the most environmentally friendly brand on the shelf. I couldn't find anything online about using them inside supers so I wanted to get a fresh opinion. I think I am just going to try your suggestion to save some more money. Thanks again!!


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

if the hole is real big, the tite-bond and sawdust works better if you fill in 2 or 3 stages a day apart.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

I use Durhams Rock Hard to repair boxes, after it dries you can sand it down and paint right over it.
http://youtu.be/iK2YGUoctmU


----------



## rainperimeter (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

My concern actually was about using this method to fill holes _inside_ the box. 

And I definitely have a ton of saw dust to use! I'm happy to re-purpose it for this.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

rainperimeter.... Not sure what kind of holes you are talking about _"inside"_ the hive. 

I have always found that if there is a hole inside the hive, and the bees want it filled, they will fill it. Otherwise, I would not worry about it.

cchoganjr


----------



## rainperimeter (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

Thanks for all the advice everyone, I really appreciate it. I'm just starting this year and I went with building my own boxes. I've learned so much in the process and I'm glad I found this site to browse and ask questions when they come up.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

I am also confused about the "holes inside the box" statement. If it's a knot or something inside the box, the bees will fill it with propolis. Just leave it

But to answer your question, I have used wood putty on a box with several rotted corners and then painted over it. The bees have never chewed it so far as I can tell. Three years later, and the hive is still one of my best.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: wood filler/wood puddy*

I have used Elmer’s exterior wood putty on the used boxes that got me started. For the bad parts I just cut them out and glued on new strips of wood. For holes and bad loose knots (in lawn chairs I make) I do a hole saw cut out and then do another cut on some good wood and place the wood plug into the hole (if you hole saw half way in from both sides you get a nice rim like a gasket). I fill in the kerf (wood the blade eats) using Elmer’s exterior wood filler. If you leave it slightly recessed the bees will fill the rest with bee friendly material.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

mathesonequip said:


> *Re: wood filler/wood puddy*
> 
> if the hole is real big, the tite-bond and sawdust works better if you fill in 2 or 3 stages a day apart.


agree


----------

